
Show HN: Node Bot – Node.js Home Monitoring Bot - rlancer
https://www.collaborizm.com/project/r1dE09adg?utm_source=hn
======
Sreubenstone
Js robotics is the future nice implementation

------
antonvolt
Very cool

------
aharshac
Nice!

